# Whats best for gravel?



## moosedog (Oct 16, 2017)

New member here. I've been browsing the forum some as I will be replacing my Toro 826 very soon and have no clue as to what's good or bad in snowblowers over the past 10 years. Here's my info:


Upstate, NY 30 miles south of Rochester
Average over 120" per year of every type of snow you can imagine.
Gravel driveway 130 ft X 20, plus 2 separate parking areas of 30X25 each. Over 4000 sq ft in all. Short but fairly steep hill on a corner as it goes around the back of the house. Gravel is crushed stone with dust so it is fairly hard surfaced with some loose stones on top. No big rocks.
I'm 57 and in pretty good shape but tired of muscling the blower around.
My wife and I both leave for work by 6:30 a.m. and I need something reliable.


I am thinking at least 28 or 30" wide, wheels instead of tracks, 300+cc engine and some kind of turn assist. My budget is $1500 and there may be some trade value in my Toro. I want to buy new.


I have read some good and some bad reports on the auto turn on the Ariens. Is auto turn ok for a gravel drive?


It seems Ariens and Honda get the most love here, followed by Toro. I don't see much on Cub Cadet. I have a dealer close by that sells Ariens & Honda, another that sells Toro and another with Cub Cadet and one with Husqvarna. Are the Cub Cadets and Husq's worth consideration? 


Thanks,


Moosedog


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

You will enjoy the data and comparisons in my database which was designed with YOU in mind

You can compare key decision-making criteria on a single spreadsheet both ACROSS brands and on models WITHIN brands

If you are passionate about a single brand for some personal reason.. you can concentrate on those rows
If you are brand-neutral consider the entire spreadsheet

There is a parallel thread discussing the spreadsheet in detail and explaining rationale for including or excluding brands
The brands you mentioned are all covered

You will learn why Cub Cadet and Husqvarna are not in the spreadsheet and can infer why you do not hear much "buzz" on this forum.

It took a lot of effort to put together and I hope it will be of great benefit as you perform your analysis

Data Thread:
The most recent post on the data thread contains the best spreadsheet
Scan the verbiage leading up to that but don't bother to look at the intermediate spreadshets

Discussion Thread:
Read it all

Here are those threads (they are also in my "sig") but I will post them here for ease of access and in case the word "sig" means nothing to you.
Enjoy!

If buying new snowblower check out Snowblower Comparison Database here*:* http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum...heet-data.html
100% Chinese machines - think twice here: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum...ade-china.html
Who makes what where :https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0...nhaendJQWo1c0E


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

For gravel: the key thing is to get your auger bucket raised off the ground

For a Wheeled unit you do this by adjusting the skid shoes

For a Track unit there is often a height adjustment

If you need to clear both gravel AND concrete - the Track units often allow on-the-fly height adjustment - lower it for concrete - raise it for gravel
However track units are more expensive

No snowblower is inherently "good" for gravel... it will cause serious wear and tear over time as the gravel scrapes inside the impeller housing before being ejected and potentially hurting someone or breaking windows etc. You avoid the issue by raising the height as I just described. Instead of clearing down to the gravel, you would intentionally leave a thin coat of snow/ice on top of the gravel to protect the snowblower.

By the way...Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The auto turn issue with ariens was the metal stock skids getting caught on the surfaces causing it to turn unexpectedly, But they fixed the issue with a new style skid, But no matter which brand I would suggest armor skids on gravel, They have a larger surface on the ground and would help on the gravel and IMHO would also be good on gravel with the Ariens auto turn also, As for Cub Cadet. They are not bad at all but are far below the other brands you mentioned, Cub Cadet is actually just a MTD in yellow with extra bells and whistles added on. Honda I am afraid would be far beyond the budget but very good machines, As for Husqvarna, The have a trigger steering to them which I do like, Although the ST3xx is for higher quality than the ST2XX series, the 2 series is less rugged and would not take as much abuse as I believe a gravel driveway may give but the Husqvarna ST327P only slightly goes above your budget. Husqvarna Snow Blowers ST 327P 
Now Ariens has a few to choose from in that budget 
https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-921048-Snow-Thrower/p67263.html
https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-921046-Snow-Thrower/p67262.html
link for the Armor skids
Snowblower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My self I have a 1128 OXE Toro but use a Husky ST 224P for the last 2 years I realize it is on the small size for you but , do not over look they blow snow great and are quiet. In 2 winters I have had not one problem with the Husky. It is a far easier machine to run than my Toro.


----------



## moosedog (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for the replys. I do allow for a thin layer but with any gravel drive you have some dips and unevenness and I was concerned this may throw off the auto turn on the Ariens. It's the first I have read about them fixing the issue with different skid shoes. That's great! 


I plan on buying new but I did find a couple of used machines on our local Craigs list for sales:


2014 Ariens Platinum 30 Sho with the 414cc, used one season for $1500. Pics look like new.
2008 Honda HS928TAS serviced annually, track drive for $1600. Looks good in the pics.


Thoughts? Opinions? Thanks.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

If you have gradients you may want to focus on tracked units

If you've been happy with wheels (and chains?) then no need to


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I know I answered your questions but let me refer you to a new thread created as FAQ for first time buyers
It's currently short but will evolve over time

FAQ: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/119737-faq-first-time-buyers.html


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Moosedog - you must be fairly close to me geographically - we're possibly neighbors. I too, am in the market for a blower, have been doing EXHAUSTIVE research since August and have found this forum to be of extremely amazing data and advice. I, myself, have decided to go with an Ariens Platinum SHO Track 28 & I'll be putting the Armorskids on. I also have a LOT of gravel that I just had put down in June and it doesn't pack well - it's the "dirty stone" the county highway department used to oil & stone the road. It was free AND delivered, so I couldn't resist. So, even a wheeled model with the skids all the way down will dig in in some spots. I do have a concern about the Auto-Turn feature as well but from what I've been able to determine, I believe it will be less erratic with a tracked unit than if it had wheels. Also, I know where the driveway slopes and just need to plan ahead and take my time. I think once I'm used to it, which shouldn't be too difficult as this will be my first blower, I'll be good.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I love me some Hondas but if you have gravel then get a Ariens Hydro pro track, machine is a bit pricey but worth it as its made to last.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

For a gravel driveway a track drive snow blower with foot pedal bucket height adjustment is probably your best option. Honda HSS928 track drive will set you back $2,800. Ariens Platinum SHO track drive runs about $2,100 Any flexibility with the $1,500 budget? If not, would you consider a used machine? Honda HS928 track drive snow blowers can be found on Craigslist from time to time in the $1,200 - $1,800 range. Just have to act quickly as they tend to sell fast this time of year.


----------

